# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ادامه تحصیل پزشکی

## gigabyte2052

سلام دوستان من ترم 4 نرم افزار دانشگاه ازاد هستم  میخواستم رشتم تجربی بوده اما متاسفانه بیشتر از دامپزشکی نتونستم بیارم 

3تا سوال دارم

1.میخواستم بعد از لیسانس کنککور پزشکی بدم واسه پزشکی ایا من هم باید شهریه بدم ؟ طبق این قانون جدیده؟

2. اگر جواب سوال 1 بله است اگر قبلا از گرفتن لیسانس انصراف بدم و پزشکی قبول شم بازم باید شهریه بدم؟

3.انصراف که دادم میتونم واحدامو که پاس کردم تو پیام نوری چیزی کنار پزشکی پاس کنم واحدای مونده نرم افزارو ؟


ممنون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام.
تا جاایی که من میدونم همکلاسیه من ازاد خونده قبلا و الان دندان میخونه ولی پول نمیده چون مدرکش مال دانشگاه ازاده.و دوستیم دارم که سال سوم علوم ازمایشگاهی انصراف داده و اون هم دندان میخونه الان و اونم پول نمیده و اون درساایی که 80% با درسای الانش مخصوصا عمومیا تطاابق داده شدن..جواب سوال سومتون رو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشین

----------


## parastuu

الان ربطی به ازاد و سراسری نداره تو آخرین تبصره اومده بود همه فارغ التحصیلا باید پول بدن ، دیگه نمی دونم تا چه حد صحت داره

----------


## gigabyte2052

> الان ربطی به ازاد و سراسری نداره تو آخرین تبصره اومده بود *همه فارغ التحصیلا* باید پول بدن ، دیگه نمی دونم تا چه حد صحت داره


منم همینو خوندم واسه همین اون 3تا سوال و پرسیدم کسی دقیق میدونه؟

----------


## master_2013

سلام.میشه دقیقا این تبصره رو بگید کدوم صفحه دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته؟؟؟؟؟
تا اون جایی که من خوندم متن از این قراره:

با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصتهاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، پذيرش آن دسته از
داوطلباني كه* قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (آموزش رايگان)* تحصيلات خود را در رشت هاي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در همان دوره (روزانه) امكان پذير نمي باشد .
اين قبيل داوطلبان در صورت تمايل ميتوانند براي دوره نوبت دوم (*شبانه*) در همان مقطع متقاضي شوند و *يا* در صورت قبولي در دوره روزانه مي توانند، با
پرداخت شهريه همانند دانشجويان دوره نوبت دوم (شبانه)، در رشته مربوط ادامه تحصيل نمايند.
تبصره 1: فارغ التحصيلان مقطع* كارشناسي* دوره *روزانه* دانشگاه ها، مجاز به استفاده از تسهيلات آموزش رايگان در مقطع دكتراي رشته هاي علوم پزشكي* نمي باشند*
و در صورت پذيرفته شدن در اين رشته ها، *ملزم به پرداخت شهريه* مصوب از سوي وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي خواهند بود.
پس خواهشا الکی جو ندید.شما هم دوست عزیز باز هم به حرف بنده اعتنا نکنید و با دقت یک بار خودتان دفترچه را مطالعه نمایید.
سبز باشید

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام.میشه دقیقا این تبصره رو بگید کدوم صفحه دفترچه انتخاب رشته نوشته؟؟؟؟؟
> تا اون جایی که من خوندم متن از این قراره:
> 
> با توجه به محدوديت امكانات دانشگاه ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي دولتي و لزوم توزيع عادلانه فرصتهاي موجود بين تمامي متقاضيان، پذيرش آن دسته از
> داوطلباني كه* قبلاً با استفاده از امكانات دولتي (آموزش رايگان)* تحصيلات خود را در رشت هاي به اتمام رسانيده اند، در همان دوره (روزانه) امكان پذير نمي باشد .
> اين قبيل داوطلبان در صورت تمايل ميتوانند براي دوره نوبت دوم (*شبانه*) در همان مقطع متقاضي شوند و *يا* در صورت قبولي در دوره روزانه مي توانند، با
> پرداخت شهريه همانند دانشجويان دوره نوبت دوم (شبانه)، در رشته مربوط ادامه تحصيل نمايند.
> تبصره 1: فارغ التحصيلان مقطع* كارشناسي* دوره *روزانه* دانشگاه ها، مجاز به استفاده از تسهيلات آموزش رايگان در مقطع دكتراي رشته هاي علوم پزشكي* نمي باشند*
> و در صورت پذيرفته شدن در اين رشته ها، *ملزم به پرداخت شهريه* مصوب از سوي وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي خواهند بود.
> ...


*عزیز نباید هم تو دفترچه بخونی..این قانون رو سازمان سنجش موقع ثبت نام اعلام کرد و تو سایتشم دوبار اعلامش کرد و اطلاع داد.حالا هنوز معلوم نیست قراره اجرا بشه یا نه*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*ایشون جو ندادن..فقط قانون اعلامی سازمان سنجش رو اطلاع دادن..بر طبق گفته ی سازمان سنجش این قانون مصوب شهریور سال 92 هستش*

----------


## Dynamic

به قرعان از دست شما خودمو میکشم ها!!!!!!! شهریه فقط روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه  روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه کاله ..یکی و یک و مهرامو شوکوپارس. کالبر. سفید فتا. خخخخخخخخ دیونم کردین.
عاقا هرکی شبانه بود رفت شهریه خواستن بگه من شهریو میدم خوبه خخخخخخخخخ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> الان ربطی به ازاد و سراسری نداره تو آخرین تبصره اومده بود همه فارغ التحصیلا باید پول بدن ، دیگه نمی دونم تا چه حد صحت داره


به تمام 124000 تا پیغمر و تمام کتب آسمانی سوگند که هم رفتم وزارت بهداشت/ هم دانشگاه ع. پ بهشتی هم تهران هم به بیش از 10 دانشگاه ع.پ زنگ زدم  گفتند نه شهریه فقط روزانه ها
مخلصیم خانوم مهندس (:

----------


## gigabyte2052

> به قرعان از دست شما خودمو میکشم ها!!!!!!! شهریه فقط روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه  روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه روزانه کاله ..یکی و یک و مهرامو شوکوپارس. کالبر. سفید فتا. خخخخخخخخ دیونم کردین.
> عاقا هرکی شبانه بود رفت شهریه خواستن بگه من شهریو میدم خوبه خخخخخخخخخ؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> به تمام 124000 تا پیغمر و تمام کتب آسمانی سوگند که هم رفتم وزارت بهداشت/ هم دانشگاه ع. پ بهشتی هم تهران هم به بیش از 10 دانشگاه ع.پ زنگ زدم  گفتند نه شهریه فقط روزانه ها
> مخلصیم خانوم مهندس (:



میشه این pdf و مطالعه کنید ؟ 

منم از خدامه شهریه نگیرن ! از غ روزانه ها ولی این پی دی اف رو ببینید ....

http://hcmep.behdasht.gov.ir/uploads...Karshenasi.pdf

----------


## Dynamic

> میشه این pdf و مطالعه کنید ؟ 
> 
> منم از خدامه شهریه نگیرن ! از غ روزانه ها ولی این پی دی اف رو ببینید ....
> 
> http://hcmep.behdasht.gov.ir/uploads...Karshenasi.pdf


هعیییییی
نه تا کار دست خودم ندم من شوماها ول کن نیستید نه؟
من برم خودمو از یه جایی بپرتم پایین.

----------


## Alfredo

> میشه این pdf و مطالعه کنید ؟ 
> 
> منم از خدامه شهریه نگیرن ! از غ روزانه ها ولی این پی دی اف رو ببینید ....
> 
> http://hcmep.behdasht.gov.ir/uploads...Karshenasi.pdf


*مرسی از فایلتون..مثل اینکه به دانشگاه ها این قانون رو اطلاع هم دادن.*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*فقط یه تفاوتی هست بین اطلاعیه دوم و سوم..تو اطلاعیه دوم پذیرفته شدگان دکتری غیر بین الملل هم گفته باید شهریه بدن ولی تو متن سوم که به سنجش رسیده فقط بین الملل ها گفته شده..
شاید به همین علت بوده که سنجش اصلاح کرده بوده بعدا و غیر بین الملل رو هم شاملش کرده*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> هعیییییی
> نه تا کار دست خودم ندم من شوماها ول کن نیستید نه؟
> من برم خودمو از یه جایی بپرتم پایین.



جوون به این رعنایی کجا ؟  :Yahoo (56): 
اخه اون پی دی اف بخون (نزنیم ) :Yahoo (68): 



> *مرسی از فایلتون..مثل اینکه به دانشگاه ها این قانون رو اطلاع هم دادن.*


خواهش میکنم  :Yahoo (101):  امیدوارم منتفی شه واقعا خیلی بده

این اطلاعیه ها کجاست ؟ یعینی الان تکلیف ماها چی میشه؟

----------


## Alfredo

*همین فایلی که خودتون دادین اولش اسم دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رو آورده
تو ایران هیچی معلوم نیست..آدم نمی تونه برای آیندش برنامه ریزی کنه*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *همین فایلی که خودتون دادین اولش اسم دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی رو آورده
> تو ایران هیچی معلوم نیست..آدم نمی تونه برای آیندش برنامه ریزی کنه*


یعنی در حال حاضر فرض بر اینه تمامی دانشجویان فارغ تحصیل از کارشناسی  باید شهریه بدن؟

----------


## Alfredo

> یعنی در حال حاضر فرض بر اینه تمامی دانشجویان فارغ تحصیل از کارشناسی  باید شهریه بدن؟


*این رو سنجش اعلام کرد
شما هم فایلش رو دادین که ابلاغ شده به دانشگاه ها
سنجشم اصلاحیه زد و گفت علاوه بر بین الملل بقیه دانش آموخته ها باید شهریه بدن
بعضی از دوستان میگن ما زنگ زدیم گفتن نه
( البته منم زمانی که قانون شهریه دادن دانشجویان روزانه در صورت افتادن دروس اعلام شده بود زنگ زدم گفتن نه اینجوری نیست ولی بود )
حالا معلوم نیست آخرسر چی میشه..درکل میشه گفت مثل خیلی قوانین دیگه اینم خیلی نامردی حساب میشه*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *این رو سنجش اعلام کرد
> شما هم فایلش رو دادین که ابلاغ شده به دانشگاه ها
> سنجشم اصلاحیه زد و گفت علاوه بر بین الملل بقیه دانش آموخته ها باید شهریه بدن
> بعضی از دوستان میگن ما زنگ زدیم گفتن نه
> ( البته منم زمانی که قانون شهریه دادن دانشجویان روزانه در صورت افتادن دروس اعلام شده بود زنگ زدم گفتن نه اینجوری نیست ولی بود )
> حالا معلوم نیست آخرسر چی میشه..درکل میشه گفت مثل خیلی قوانین دیگه اینم خیلی نامردی حساب میشه*


واقعا نامردیه اگر انصراف بدم و لیسانس و نگیرم بعد از قبولی پزشکی رایگان میتونم درسته ؟

----------


## Alfredo

> واقعا نامردیه اگر انصراف بدم و لیسانس و نگیرم بعد از قبولی پزشکی رایگان میتونم درسته ؟


*بله..اونوقت مجاز هستین یک بار دیگه روزانه قبول شین چون دانش آموخته حساب نمیشین..ولی قبل از انصراف به همه چی فکر کنین..به ظرفیت ها و تاثیر مستقیم معدل*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *بله..اونوقت مجاز هستین یک بار دیگه روزانه قبول شین چون دانش آموخته حساب نمیشین..ولی قبل از انصراف به همه چی فکر کنین..به ظرفیت ها و تاثیر مستقیم معدل*


جدیدا تاثیر معدل چقدر شده ؟
در صورت قبولی قطعی انصراف میدم غ اون نه

----------


## Alfredo

> جدیدا تاثیر معدل چقدر شده ؟
> در صورت قبولی قطعی انصراف میدم غ اون نه


*آهان شما آزاد هستین.درسته..فکر کردم روزانه هستین..فعلا 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم میزاره..هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست از نوع تاثیرش که چقدر میکشه عقب..هنوزم معلوم نیست برای 94 تاثیرش چقدر میشه*

----------


## فتانه

سلام.....دوست عزیز فقط کسایی که کارشناسی ملی خوندن باید شهریه بدن.....شما نباید شهریه بدین....مطمین باشین......حتی اگه شبانه میخوندین بازم شهریه نباید میدادین

----------


## reza25

دوستان سلام من مهر ترم 3پیام نور هستم  میتونم 94 کنکور بدم؟

----------


## Alfredo

> سلام.....دوست عزیز فقط کسایی که کارشناسی ملی خوندن باید شهریه بدن.....شما نباید شهریه بدین....مطمین باشین......حتی اگه شبانه میخوندین بازم شهریه نباید میدادین


*دوست عزیز می تونم بپرسم دلیلتون برای این جرف چیه ؟* 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان سلام من مهر ترم 3پیام نور هستم  میتونم 94 کنکور بدم؟


*بله می تونین*

----------


## reza25

بخاطر استرس ودیر امدن جواب کنکور

----------


## master_2013

> میشه این pdf و مطالعه کنید ؟ 
> 
> منم از خدامه شهریه نگیرن ! از غ روزانه ها ولی این پی دی اف رو ببینید ....
> 
> http://hcmep.behdasht.gov.ir/uploads...Karshenasi.pdf


اخه توی این فایل pdf کجاش نوشته که غیر روزانه ها باید شهریه بدن؟فقط نوشته کسانی که میخوان بین الملل برن حتی اگه روزانه نبودن باید شهریه بدن که اینم از قبل معلوم بود.

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *دوست عزیز می تونم بپرسم دلیلتون برای این جرف چیه ؟* 
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> *بله می تونین*


فک کنم حق با ایشون بود پی دی اف و کامل نفهمیده بودیم واسه بین اللمل نوشته همه باید شهریه بدن حتی ازادا واسه دولتی فقط روزانه ها 





> اخه توی این فایل pdf کجاش نوشته که غیر روزانه ها باید شهریه بدن؟فقط نوشته کسانی که میخوان بین الملل برن حتی اگه روزانه نبودن باید شهریه بدن که اینم از قبل معلوم بود.


بله حرفه شما درسته ما پی دی اف و کامل نفهمیده بودیم

----------


## gigabyte2052

دوستان یک سوال من سال 91 روزانه قبول شدم ولی ثبت نام نکردم مشکلی که نداره ؟

----------


## Alfredo

> اخه توی این فایل pdf کجاش نوشته که غیر روزانه ها باید شهریه بدن؟فقط نوشته کسانی که میخوان بین الملل برن حتی اگه روزانه نبودن باید شهریه بدن که اینم از قبل معلوم بود.


*ننوشته ؟ !!!!
می دونم منظورتون چیه..مشکل سر همون و یا هستش که ابهام ایجاد کرده* 


*اگه منظورتون به اطلاعیه اعلام شده از وزارت به سازمان سنجش برای اطلاع دادن هست ( متن سوم) که باید بهتون بگم که سازمان سنجش در اطلاعیه خودش برای این اصلاحیه داده و همون متنی رو که عکسش رو گذاشتم اعلام کرده
این طرح اگه قرار باشه اجرایی بشه نامردی هست .من دیگه بحثی تو این زمینه نمی کنم.امیدوارم حرف شما درست باشه دوست عزیز  و این و یا که گفته شده جدا کننده دو جمله نباشه چون میشه اینطور برداشت کرد مرجع دکتری عمومی اول هم بینالملل باشه

در کل = اگه این اطلاعیه که اومده قسمت اول جمله یعنی دکتری عمومی ها رو به بین الملل نسبت داده باشه ( که میشه اینطور هم برداشت کرد ) حرفتون درسته..ولی اگه نسبت نده و جدا بگیره یعنب باید شهریه داد*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> فک کنم حق با ایشون بود پی دی اف و کامل نفهمیده بودیم واسه بین اللمل نوشته همه باید شهریه بدن حتی ازادا واسه دولتی فقط روزانه ها 
> 
> 
> 
> بله حرفه شما درسته ما پی دی اف و کامل نفهمیده بودیم


*من میدونم منظور ایشون چیه..قبلا تو تاپیک های قدیمی کلی در مورد نقش این کلمه و یا صحبت کردیم.اگه این ویا 2 جمله اول رو از هم جدا کنه یعنی اینجوری باشه
پذیرفته شدگان دکتری عمومی دندون و پزشکی و دارو ( هرجا)
و 
یا 
پذیرفته شدگان کارشناسی بین الملل
یعنی باید شهریه بدن ( که احتمالش کمه به نظر من ولی از مسئولین هرچی بر میاد)

ولی اگه این و یا جدا کننده نبوده باشه و بگه دکتری عمومی و کارنشاسی بین الملل یعنی هردو رو به بین الملل نسبت بده حرف ایشون درست میشه.باید دید ورودی های امسال بهشون چی می گن.من خودم فکر می کنم دومی درسته ..بازم باید صبر کرد و دید*

----------


## gigabyte2052

> *ننوشته ؟ !!!!
> می دونم منظورتون چیه..مشکل سر همون و یا هستش که ابهام ایجاد کرده* 
> 
> 
> *اگه منظورتون به اطلاعیه اعلام شده از وزارت به سازمان سنجش برای اطلاع دادن هست ( متن سوم) که باید بهتون بگم که سازمان سنجش در اطلاعیه خودش برای این اصلاحیه داده و همون متنی رو که عکسش رو گذاشتم اعلام کرده
> این طرح اگه قرار باشه اجرایی بشه نامردی هست .من دیگه بحثی تو این زمینه نمی کنم.امیدوارم حرف شما درست باشه دوست عزیز  و این و یا که گفته شده جدا کننده دو جمله نباشه چون میشه اینطور برداشت کرد مرجع دکتری عمومی اول هم بینالملل باشه
> 
> در کل = اگه این اطلاعیه که اومده قسمت اول جمله یعنی دکتری عمومی ها رو به بین الملل نسبت داده باشه ( که میشه اینطور هم برداشت کرد ) حرفتون درسته..ولی اگه نسبت نده و جدا بگیره یعنب باید شهریه داد*
> 
> ...


مملکت مارو باش قانونشم روشن نیست  :Yahoo (21):  

دوستان کسی اطلاع دقیق از مسولین و اینا نداره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لینک این تبصره که گذاشتید میشه بدید؟

----------


## m222

> سلام.
> تا جاایی که من میدونم همکلاسیه من ازاد خونده قبلا و الان دندان میخونه ولی پول نمیده چون مدرکش مال دانشگاه ازاده.و دوستیم دارم که سال سوم علوم ازمایشگاهی انصراف داده و اون هم دندان میخونه الان و اونم پول نمیده و اون درساایی که 80% با درسای الانش مخصوصا عمومیا تطاابق داده شدن..جواب سوال سومتون رو نمیدونم 
> موفق باشین


مهناز خانم دوستانتون ورودی چه سالی هستن ؟ احتمال داره این قانون ( شهریور پارسال بوده ؟) در مورد اونا پیاده نشه ؟

----------


## Mahnaz

> مهناز خانم دوستانتون ورودی چه سالی هستن ؟ احتمال داره این قانون ( شهریور پارسال بوده ؟) در مورد اونا پیاده نشه ؟


همه ورودی ی سالیم..
91
نمیدونم والا.باید از معاونت اموزشیای دانشگاه بپرسین

----------


## master_2013

> *ننوشته ؟ !!!!
> می دونم منظورتون چیه..مشکل سر همون و یا هستش که ابهام ایجاد کرده* 
> 
> 
> *اگه منظورتون به اطلاعیه اعلام شده از وزارت به سازمان سنجش برای اطلاع دادن هست ( متن سوم) که باید بهتون بگم که سازمان سنجش در اطلاعیه خودش برای این اصلاحیه داده و همون متنی رو که عکسش رو گذاشتم اعلام کرده
> این طرح اگه قرار باشه اجرایی بشه نامردی هست .من دیگه بحثی تو این زمینه نمی کنم.امیدوارم حرف شما درست باشه دوست عزیز  و این و یا که گفته شده جدا کننده دو جمله نباشه چون میشه اینطور برداشت کرد مرجع دکتری عمومی اول هم بینالملل باشه
> 
> در کل = اگه این اطلاعیه که اومده قسمت اول جمله یعنی دکتری عمومی ها رو به بین الملل نسبت داده باشه ( که میشه اینطور هم برداشت کرد ) حرفتون درسته..ولی اگه نسبت نده و جدا بگیره یعنب باید شهریه داد*
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز این تبصره مربوط به بند 3 هست.در بند 3 گفته اگر کسی کارشناسی روزانه بوده باید شهریه بده.بعدش اومده یه تبصره آورده که اگر بین الملل بخواید برید چه پزشکی چه رشته های دیگه(کارشناسی) باید شهریه بین الملل رو بدید.(حتی اگر روزانه نخوانده باشید)چرا این قدر با کلمات بازی میکنید؟
فکر نمیکنم مطلب پیچیده ای باشه.اصولا ما ایرانی ها خود آزاری رو خیلی دوست داریم.
در ضمن من این هفته دارم میرم تهران و مطمئن باش که باز هم این ها رو مستقیما از سنجش،وزارت بهداشت،و دانشگاه تهران می پرسم.
سبز باشید

----------

